# ACS Application "With Assessor"



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey guys,

does anyone knows how long would it take for ACS to finish the assessment? for me now it shows that my application is "With Assessor", I don't really what that means, and it says" Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 6-8 weeks", which is really LONG LONG time.

BR,


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

It took more than 1 month for me ... Yes its taking long these days.


telmagid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> does anyone knows how long would it take for ACS to finish the assessment? for me now it shows that my application is "With Assessor", I don't really what that means, and it says" Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 6-8 weeks", which is really LONG LONG time.
> 
> BR,


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

telmagid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> does anyone knows how long would it take for ACS to finish the assessment? for me now it shows that my application is "With Assessor", I don't really what that means, and it says" Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 6-8 weeks", which is really LONG LONG time.
> 
> BR,


Took me 5 weeks and 1 day to receive my result letter.

Applied for assessment: 2017-10-05
Result letter in my inbox: 2017-10-11


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

Thank you guys for the response, 

so if it's "with assessor" does that mean there's no additional documents requirements?

BR,


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

telmagid said:


> Thank you guys for the response,
> 
> so if it's "with assessor" does that mean there's no additional documents requirements?
> 
> BR,


How long have it been with assessor? I kind of figure that additional documents would be requested early on in the process so if there's been a few weeks you're alright.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

It means the assessment is in progress. If they need additional documents, they will contact you.


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

subframe said:


> How long have it been with assessor? I kind of figure that additional documents would be requested early on in the process so if there's been a few weeks you're alright.


2 working days...


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

telmagid said:


> 2 working days...


I'd say give it another 1-2 weeks before you can safely say there will be no additional documents required. It's an agonising wait, I know, but time only moves in one direction, luckily.


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

subframe said:


> I'd say give it another 1-2 weeks before you can safely say there will be no additional documents required. It's an agonising wait, I know, but time only moves in one direction, luckily.


Thank you very much subframe, actually I'm on the verge of losing 5 points within the coming 3 months, would you please advise, what additional documents can ACS request, so I can prepare them in advance, just to save time.


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

telmagid said:


> Thank you very much subframe, actually I'm on the verge of losing 5 points within the coming 3 months, would you please advise, what additional documents can ACS request, so I can prepare them in advance, just to save time.


Np! 

Oh, ouch, that's no good, I feel your stress. Can you please list what types of documents you uploaded with your initial application? I will not be able to conclusively tell you what documents may be missing, it's important that you understand that (I have no authority to do so obviously), but I can help you estimate.


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

subframe said:


> Np!
> 
> Oh, ouch, that's no good, I feel your stress. Can you please list what types of documents you uploaded with your initial application? I will not be able to conclusively tell you what documents may be missing, it's important that you understand that (I have no authority to do so obviously), but I can help you estimate.



1- passport
2-degree certificate
3- transcripts
4- employment reference

Exactly as per ACS requirements
All certified copy


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

telmagid said:


> 1- passport
> 2-degree certificate
> 3- transcripts
> 4- employment reference
> ...


That should be fine! Only difference from my application is that I also included an abstract from my thesis as I needed to include it to reach the 60% related or closely related content.


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

telmagid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> does anyone knows how long would it take for ACS to finish the assessment? for me now it shows that my application is "With Assessor", I don't really what that means, and it says" Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 6-8 weeks", which is really LONG LONG time.
> 
> BR,


Hi Telmagid,

Did you get any update? I applied for ACS late Saturday evening - 21st Oct, 2017. So effectively, it's been with them since 23rd Oct. The same day its status changed from Submitted -> Case Officer - > With Assessor. And it's the same since then. I understand it takes 6-8 weeks and 2 days is just an eye blink


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

dudeindia said:


> Hi Telmagid,
> 
> Did you get any update? I applied for ACS late Saturday evening - 21st Oct, 2017. So effectively, it's been with them since 23rd Oct. The same day its status changed from Submitted -> Case Officer - > With Assessor. And it's the same since then. I understand it takes 6-8 weeks and 2 days is just an eye blink


For some it took a week to move to assessor and for some it was in couple of days and few have reported that it took couple of weeks to move to the assessor status. Just keep in mind that for the next one month, you concentrate on getting the other preparations for the process ready and this will come around.


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> For some it took a week to move to assessor and for some it was in couple of days and few have reported that it took couple of weeks to move to the assessor status. Just keep in mind that for the next one month, you concentrate on getting the other preparations for the process ready and this will come around.


Thank you for your advice Rave 

I have done my PTE and secured 20 points in that. Anything else apart from it that I can prepare please?


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

dudeindia said:


> Hi Telmagid,
> 
> Did you get any update? I applied for ACS late Saturday evening - 21st Oct, 2017. So effectively, it's been with them since 23rd Oct. The same day its status changed from Submitted -> Case Officer - > With Assessor. And it's the same since then. I understand it takes 6-8 weeks and 2 days is just an eye blink


no nothing it still with assessor


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

telmagid said:


> no nothing it still with assessor


I am kinda guy who refreshes the ACS screen every hour. I know, but cannot control 
No option but to wait though


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

My updated timeline in signature. As I keep saying to everyone here, "Patience" is very much required in this process and be positive always.


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

I understand patience is the key but it's really difficult as waiting is a killer. Thanks Rave for your guidance though.


----------



## momina_khan (Nov 20, 2017)

dudeindia said:


> I understand patience is the key but it's really difficult as waiting is a killer. Thanks Rave for your guidance though.


Happened to me too. I applied on 30th Nov and on 1st december it was changed to with CO and then in the evening it shows that it is with Assessor. 

I am applying from within Australia and I have submitted 3 references letters.


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

I didn't expect ACS to take all that time, I submitted on October 20th, and the status still the same since then "with Assessor".....really disappointed...


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

telmagid said:


> I didn't expect ACS to take all that time, I submitted on October 20th, and the status still the same since then "with Assessor".....really disappointed...


Hold on buddy..meantime prepare for your next steps..for some of us it took nearly more than month.
With assessor meaning anytime you can get your result letter.
Good luck!!


----------



## dudeindia (Oct 25, 2017)

telmagid said:


> I didn't expect ACS to take all that time, I submitted on October 20th, and the status still the same since then "with Assessor".....really disappointed...


Keep a watch on this thread. It has all the October applicants discussing their timelines
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...essing-submitted-october-2017-a-new-post.html


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hold on buddy..meantime prepare for your next steps..for some of us it took nearly more than month.
> With assessor meaning anytime you can get your result letter.
> Good luck!!



Actually my next step might be to go with Engineering Australia instead


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

it seems like ACS literally takes 8 weeks fro assessment...


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

today finally I got the assessment results, after 8 weeks exactly ...


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

telmagid said:


> today finally I got the assessment results, after 8 weeks exactly ...


Hoping it was positive.
Good luck!!


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hoping it was positive.
> Good luck!!



yes, luckly it was ....

now applying with 65+5 to NSW, Victoria, and Tasmania.... 

anyone has an idea how long does it take for 263111, with 65+5?


----------



## Jpcm (Sep 28, 2017)

I submitted mine on the 18/12/17 and today 19/02/18 and still haven't got any repsond. I'm getting gastritis.


----------



## vdalmia (Jan 4, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> For some it took a week to move to assessor and for some it was in couple of days and few have reported that it took couple of weeks to move to the assessor status. Just keep in mind that for the next one month, you concentrate on getting the other preparations for the process ready and this will come around.


Hello Rave,

First of all thank you for being so helpful to the aspirants.

I have a doubt, I submitted my ACS assessment and accessor asked for few more documents (payslips and relieving letters) as evidence for 2 employers for which I gave statutory declaration (SD) instead of actual statement of work (SOW) on company letter head. 

One being an old company where HR is not willing to give SOW on company letter, so I gave SD from my manager whom I used to report. Second, being my current company. So I promptly uploaded payslips and relieving letters from old employer and payslip (first+latest) for the current employer.

I have form-16 and other documents for all the employers. Does it make sense to upload those now after I have uploaded the initial set of requested documents?
Is there a way I can contact the accessor and explain him my situation? Is it advisable?

Looking forward to your revert.


----------



## abhi8911 (Jul 1, 2018)

vdalmia said:


> Hello Rave,
> 
> First of all thank you for being so helpful to the aspirants.
> 
> ...


Hi Yes you can contact with your assessor to ask which documents he needs. contacting him will make your and his work easy.


----------



## Roshan07 (Feb 13, 2019)

*Status "With Assessor"*

I submitted my ACS application yesterday 12 Feb, 2019 and today status changed to "With Assessor". Can someone tell me does this mean no additional documents will be required and how long it takes after this to receive the assessment report ?


----------



## kirthi221012 (Apr 11, 2019)

Roshan07 said:


> I submitted my ACS application yesterday 12 Feb, 2019 and today status changed to "With Assessor". Can someone tell me does this mean no additional documents will be required and how long it takes after this to receive the assessment report ?


Hi any response on the same? I posted yesterday and my status has also changed to "With Assessor". Do you have any updates?


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

kirthi221012 said:


> Hi any response on the same? I posted yesterday and my status has also changed to "With Assessor". Do you have any updates?


You can check myimmitracker for latest updates on skill assessment:


Lately, the whole process is taking between 3 and 4 weeks as you can see from the tracker.


----------



## bishalban007 (7 mo ago)

Hey guys I submitted my application on May 10 2022 and until today still with the accessor. They haven't requested for any additional document. Is it going to be positive or negarive? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bishalban007 said:


> Hey guys I submitted my application on May 10 2022 and until today still with the accessor. They haven't requested for any additional document. Is it going to be positive or negarive? Thanks


Time taken has nothing to do with the result
Cheers


----------



## Jaigurudev (5 mo ago)

bishalban007 said:


> Hey guys I submitted my application on May 10 2022 and until today still with the accessor. They haven't requested for any additional document. Is it going to be positive or negarive? Thanks


Hey! When was your application finalized?


----------

